# Ole lady lost her mind



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Ole lady told me last night I should get rid of some of my fishing gear I don't use. Might be easier to get rid of her, I've had some of them fishing rods longer than I've been with her. Lol She's a keeper so gonna thin out some of the surf rods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Left out of town this morning. When I get back gonna go through this pile an decide what I'm gonna keep. Will post in classifieds what I'm not keeping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll get rid of some of my fishing gear when I see her thin out her purses and shoes.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally, I don't think you have enough.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Have you been storing your gear inside? Thats a minor league mistake. Why haven't you claimed the garage?


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't leave my gear outside of the house. House is climate controlled, so don't have to worry about being in hot garage for long periods of time. It's gonna be hard but might have to get rid of some of that old stuff. Really only use 5 set ups out of that pile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

When are you coming off this turn around?


----------



## kawboy (May 6, 2017)

You know it's funny this came up. 
In 1983 came home and found out my wife was mad at me and had gotten rid of all of my fishing gear.
She came home the next day to find all her clothes and shoes gone.
True story.

What do they say? 
I got a fishing pole for my wife. Best trade I ever made.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

^^Lol thats what i call scene control


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*No Problemo*

"He who dies with the most tackle, wins"
My boss, ah ah, wife, bought me that sign years ago - when she figured out it was a losing battle.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Suppose to be 45 days. But could be sooner but also could be longer. Never know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

I think your on the same place some buddies of mine are. They're on a turn around too.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Jake Cummins?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Nah don't know him.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I'll get rid of some of my fishing gear when I see her thin out her purses and shoes.


Amen to that!


----------

